# Joy in the Christian Life



## LeeJUk (Jun 10, 2009)

Recently watched a video from corrie ten boom an old woman who lived through the holocaust and hid jews and then preached and lectured for the rest of her life across the world. and she said "I was finding it hard to forgive the nazi's when she was in the camps". 

She was filled with anger against them...many of her family and friends had died there. so when she was in the nazi camp she seen romans 5:5 "because God’s love has been poured into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to us." so she prayed

"Dear Lord Jesus, thank you that you have brought the Love of God into our hearts by the Holy Spirit and that love is greater than my anger." and it transformed her, she could now forgive. 

Well I read that verse and done the same but with my fear and it transformed me, i've never felt such joy. So if your going through fears, worries or anxieties I believe God will do it for you. Take Care, God bless.

You can find the video here

[video=youtube;CUFTOD-RiVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUFTOD-RiVY&feature=fvw[/video]



Hope your blessed by this.
Take Care


----------



## blhowes (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks. That was a blessing!


----------

